# Show name for Lady



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

Show season is coming, and I think Lady will be ready. Her name is Lady, she is a liver chestnut thoroughbred. I have no clue what to call her in Show. Have any ideas?


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

lady bug lol jk 

um what about 
- the only lady 
- demoiselle ( french for lady )
- nothing can stop this lady 
- little miss dama (lady in spanish )
-


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

or domina (lady in latin )


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

haha sorry im having fun with the translater good luck


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

Frankiee said:


> haha sorry im having fun with the translater good luck


Thanks! Here is some more info:
Lady is a 7 year old TB mare, she has major attitude issues (kicking, biting etc.) I have taken her on as my project. She is liver chestnut with two white stockings, they each have liver spots in them. She has never been raced, and I have had her since birth. She is VERY cinch sour, but we are working on it. She is an all around grouch, and tries to get you every chance she gets.


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

On that note.... Name her Cruella haha


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

haha cute what about miss attitude


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Luck be a lady
Ms. Thing
Ain't a Lady
Miss Manners
Ms. Diva


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Diva

The Only Lady

Your Lucky Lady

What tipe of shows do you go to?


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

raywonk said:


> Diva
> 
> The Only Lady
> 
> ...


I will be doing barrels, cattle penning, and pole bending.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Lady Turn and Burn

Lady with speed

speedy lady

one fast lady
Any of that sound good to you.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Ladies First
Watch Her Go


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

raywonk said:


> Lady* Turn and Burn*
> 
> Lady with speed
> 
> ...


I like just Turn and Burn


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Miss Behavin'


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

tempest said:


> Miss Behavin'


I like this too.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Miss Behavin is totally cute


----------

